# The Green Mile 5/3/2014



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Was going to the peninsula this afternoon and decided to visit the Green Mile for the first time. I started out at the front of the pier but there was not much going on except some fish chasing bait. At first I thought they might be small blues but I got a good look at one and it was dark like a sea bass but I've never seen sea bass on the surface chasing bait. I moved a little past half way down the pier and started catching small croakers on Fishbites. They bit squid equally well. No fish worth keeping.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Glad you were able to catch some fish. Thanks for the report.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Pups, when running, normally bite good towards the front of that pier.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

bassnut....good thought...I'm bringing lures next time.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

At the 15th light pole after the gate on the pier, you'll notice a slight bend in the top rail on the left side. That is suppose to be the hot spot on the pier. The water drops there to 15 or 20 ft. You can actually see the drop off in Google maps.


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

Not familiar with this pier...is this the one by the Train Station (restaurant) in the vicinity of 664?

Thanks,


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

http://mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/nnwavescreen.shtm
I think


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

There is an old pier looking out to the left of the green mile that looks like it is part of the park...no one was on it though.


----------



## GlockViking (Aug 29, 2010)

rwh said:


> At the 15th light pole after the gate on the pier, you'll notice a slight bend in the top rail on the left side. That is suppose to be the hot spot on the pier. The water drops there to 15 or 20 ft. You can actually see the drop off in Google maps.


That's it...thanks. I had just never heard the nickname before.

Any good fish activity out there traditionally? I have never been there before nad I am looking for a JRP replacement for fishing spots.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

You can catch pretty much the same fish there that you can catch at the JRB, the only thing is, there is really no current because of the design of the pier. It's basically a pier on top of a bulkhead that blocks the current (except for the very end of the pier which you really can't cast to) so fish that use the current for feeding may not be as plentiful, but you never know what you may catch. Check out the striper that a guy caught there a few years ago!: http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?82337-wavescreen-by-the-MM


----------

